# Hi from Italy!



## Norah (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi everybody! I'm Annamaria and I'm from Sicily. I love horses so I thought I'd register here to improve my English (sorry for my wrong expressions or grammatical errors, please help me to correct them). 
My instructor makes me ride his horses because I haven't anyone. 
Now I'm studying for therapeutic horseback riding, I'm looking forward to start my courses. 
Other than horses, I love dogs and cats. Norah is the name of my German Shepherd.

I think that's all now, see ya!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Your english is excellent.  Italian food is my all time favorite.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## Norah (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you, I hope I'll enjoy here


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Iota (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Norah,
another islander :wink:
I am from Sardinia ... what a little world!!!!!
Nice to meet you here!!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Norah 
nice to meet you 

I love horses and German Shepherds too


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Your english is better than many native speakers I know, so don't fret, haha.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome, nice to meet you!


----------



## Norah (Jan 21, 2013)

Iota said:


> Hi Norah,
> another islander :wink:
> I am from Sardinia ... what a little world!!!!!
> Nice to meet you here!!!!


Ahahah, il mondo è davvero piccolo! 
Thank you Iota


----------



## Norah (Jan 21, 2013)

Country Woman said:


> Welcome Norah
> nice to meet you
> 
> I love horses and German Shepherds too


Hi Wendy, I've just read your message. I'm writing my answer now


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Ciao Norah! Sono una ragazza in scambio in Sardegna  Benvenuta!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

